# Lysol sample bottle



## chisler (May 27, 2020)

I am new to bottle collecting, but have glass and bottles from various glass shops from around South Jersey. I came across this bottle, which I had forgotten I had. I thought someone might be interested in seeing it. It is a sample Lysol bottle dated 4/24/39. The bottom plate was hand engraved and says it was made in Bloomfield, NJ. It is in very nice condition. Any thoughts on whether it has any value. 
For some reason I am having trouble attaching my photos. As soon as I figure it out, I will post them.


----------



## Skadman4 (May 30, 2020)

I had to uninstall the app and reinstall before my photos would load.

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------

